# If you were building a new shop



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, I'm learning.

As for the backup heat, I'll be putting in a rezenor (sp) up in the corner for early & late in the season when we're not burning wood.

My concrete man is supposed to be here this morning to help me lay things out & do some more planning.


----------



## mcabbage (Oct 23, 2008)

If you keep it fired all the time it will be great, Opening and closing doors not a problem, the slab will act as a thermal mass. But you will have to keep her running. 

I have it in my shop and its great.
Mike


----------



## Grandpa John (Feb 3, 2011)

Overhead Radiant such as Ambri-rad tube type heaters work really well except they need natural gas or propane for fuel. Even with a gale blowing through an open door one can still be warm, like standing in the sun shine. Another advantage is the instant on. These require no flue and are usually vented through the wall horizontally. 
As far as building style, I've had experiences with both Pole construction and Stick Built. Stick build trumps pole construction by a mile. What ever size your considering increase it by 25 to 50% you'll never be sorry.


----------



## D. Jones Const (Dec 31, 2009)

My buddy has an 100'x60' shop with noting but floor heat and 16' tall overhead door and 10 below outside it was 70 inside no problem. Took no time at all after opening the door to get nice a toasty warm again.


----------



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

I built a 30x40 at my house and did poles(6x6) with a beam that runs the bottom and top with a standard 2x4 wall all the way around in between the beams, 1/2" ply and vinyl siding. Worked out pretty good but would have just straight stick built if I had to do it again.


----------

